# AlJazeera calling for gun control in the United States



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The firepower of America's gun advocates - Al Jazeera English

Unbelievable!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I ain't clickin' on no Algorezeera link.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bisley said:


> I ain't clickin' on no Algorezeera link.


Now that's funny, right there :smt082:smt082


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Is that the original Al Jazeera or the Aljazeera from CNN for the US?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:


> Is that the original Al Jazeera or the Aljazeera from CNN for the US?


I don't know. I think they're one and the same.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Do U. I guess that what they wanted. - Right. 
At least CNN has bought the rights on Al Jazeera for using the name Aljazeera in English. I bet they don't use that rights. Why should they? Right? CNN tells us under the CNN brand what they want to tell to the US public, they don't need a foreign name. Right?

When was it that the understanding of Jornalism in the media changed from inform the people to nurture the people to a new society. Who made the change and why?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:
Originally they were called the *C*linton *N*ews *N*etwork. Then it was the *C*ommunist *N*ews *N*etwork. Same old shit just a different ass.



> Who made the change and why?


It went from reporting the news to propaganda. So called "journalists" nowadays are just one step above a politician or maybe below depending on your point of view. A lot of it came from the radical Left during the 60's who dodged the draft, went on to college and became journalists. Who coincidentally support the Democratic Party who escalated the war (Vietnam) of which they refused to serve. Doesn't make much sense does it? Now they support a radical black militant as president who sympathizes with Islamic terrorists throughout the world. One who sees fit to apologize for what he calls American atrocities along with condemning Christianity and Judaism. Along with a treasonous Secretary of State (Kerry) who condemned his fellow American soldiers and sailors while that same war (Vietnam) was raging on and thousands were still being held captive in POW camps. When people such as these can get elected to power, America is indeed in a very sorry state.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I ain't clickin' on no Algorezeera link.




Al is responsible for the WWW, not what's on it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@ desertman a very good post. 
Out of the same area comes the college kids that feared the world will be overpopulated and there will be not enough food. They invented programs how to depopulate the earth in a so called human way..... I know because I was at the same time at the college than they were and observed them discussing it with great seriousness. I couldn't participate because my fther pushed me hard trough college. He always said when you com out of college after you are 26 you get the jobs of the second row. No time for laziness and just let go for a semester or two. I'll thank my father for it. He kept me short on money so I didn't have the leisure to fill my head with all kind of drugs up to LSD and than discuss in that foggy cloud the problems of the future world and how to depopulate the world. Check the Movies out of the 60ties and 70ties. They showed people living in the Oceans because of overpopulation. This was a big issue back than for the LSD heads in the 60ties and 70ties. 

Do U know that worldwide 65% of the food get destroyed so the food-stocks on wall street not going down and the very same Elitists from the 1960ties and 70ties can rake an a-moralish amount of money in? If they wouldn't destroy the food, the food prizes would be down and dealing with it would be not profitable. Politicians from both sides would not become kick backs for their bank accounts overseas in Swiss and Lichtenstein (only to mention two), and many lobbyist would have to make ends meat with a real 8-5 job. U should travel to Malaysia and watch how many trainloads, Truckloads and Container-shiploads of food on up to 500 parallel tracks, 100 an more Trucking Dogs and 4 Harbors just wasting vegetables, cattle, fruits and crops into the ocean. Malaysia grows every year approx the Landmass of Austria into the sea. Do I need to mention what kind of bacteria and illnesses they producing there that no one before had ever seen? Well no Generation before us had ever done such a insanity of wasting food while in some areas the people starv to death when the big donation Industry organised by governments and religious groups don't work properly. We donate money so peoples food get destroyed, and than thereafter we can buy the now very expensive food that monsters left over to deal on the Stock markets. Where are the environmentalist?

Journalists are only one leg of the system. The school and the Teachers are the real brainwashes. Today they don't even need real teachers anymore, the create curriculum that the person that stays in front of the children have to follow word by word. Teachers are not necessarily needed o do that anymore even in some cases counterproductive for the cause. 

Once a child is brainwashed the person needs often 30-40 years to get rid of the post-implementation of that system. Many never loose it at all. The most get depressive loosing even the capability to build real relationships and awhile, because they realize that something is wrong, very wrong, but can not explain what it is, with their limited and brainwashed mind. 
Out of Lenin Manifest.

It is like you forgot something that you know it is important in your life, it's like there was something that you forgot, but you cant remember what it was.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:
Thanks for the compliment!


> The school and the Teachers are the real brainwashes.


The teachers's union is another branch of the Democratic Party. It is within their best interests to brainwash the children to their socialist agenda. They are constantly demanding more money and better benefits and could care less of the financial plight of those who are forced to support them through exorbitant federal, state and local property taxes. Government is a monopoly that is beholden to no one. Taxpayers are a bottomless pit. They're getting theirs, to hell with everyone else. It's all about the children they say. Bullshit! Since they are a government entity there are no repercussions if they fail to educate our children, (government will never go out of business). They'd rather just push them out the door, while incessantly complaining about how tough it is to be a teacher. The teacher's are teaching a convoluted version of American history, poisoning young minds into believing that we are a democracy and not a "Constitutional Republic". Since they have a cozy relationship with government, they are the chief beneficiaries of this type of thought. Dependency on government to them is a virtue and not a sin. They themselves are dependent on government. It's government that signs their paychecks. The teacher's unions dump tens of millions if not billions into the Democratic Party's coffers. Can you imagine being able to vote for your boss and then have the opportunity to bargain with your boss for a raise and benefits? That's the situation with the teacher's and other public employee's unions. Even FDR understood the problems of unionizing the public sector. This further explains your initial question of; "Who made the change and why?"


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman:


> Al is responsible for the WWW, not what's on it.


That's for sure.  Can you imagine if Al could regulate what's on it? If we let our guard down that will not be so far fetched after all.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> hillman:
> 
> That's for sure.  Can you imagine if Al could regulate what's on it? If we let our guard down that will not be so far fetched after all.


Al ain't the only problem. The plutocrats almost snuck their tier system plan through not long ago, and that plan ain't dead yet.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's rich.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> desertman
> They are constantly demanding more money and better benefits and could care less of the financial plight of those who are forced to support them through exorbitant federal, state and local property taxes. Government is a monopoly that is beholden to no one. Taxpayers are a bottomless pit. They're getting theirs, to hell with everyone else.


Germany had once a Kanzler (President) that showed up to a TV life interview. Back than life meant life and not 3 minutes late or 3 minute time difference to stop and cut if necessary, it was in the 1980ies.

Mr. Willy Brand also, Kanzler in West Germany said, We only have to look after the Banksters and the Industry. They can stop paying us. The average citizen have to pay whatever we do, even when we kill him or his children, otherwise s/he goes to jail. The others than in total fear will pay very fast whatever we ask them to.

Since than they called him Brandwein Willy ( Brandy Willy). But that speech didn't harm him with the liberals. No Sir they still obeyed him. A democrat cant be wrong whatever s/he does.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Al Jizz-what?

If Al Jazeera wants "gun control," I suggest that they begin with their own constituency.
I suggest that the Jizz-boys (or is it "Jazz-bo"s?) walk boldly into ISIS headquarters, and demand that they give up their weapons.
They might try that in Iran, too.

After that, they should report back...if they still have their heads.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

hillman said:


> Al is responsible for the WWW, not what's on it.


He also sold his bullshit TV network to the real Aljazeera.

Thank God for hanging chads.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I ain't clickin' on no Algorezeera link.


 I did! Wow...that's an eye-opener. Islamic propaganda freely printed and in your face.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll also think that we need more gun control.
We need more people coming out and exercise a weapon.

Proper grip,
proper stance
and
a straight sight picture.

That is more gun control.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I liked Ted Nugent's comment on gun control:

"Magna-Port your .357."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought Al Jazeera was an NBA basketball player? :smt033


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

. A democrat cant be wrong whatever s/he does.[/QUOTE]

This is their strength. No matter what they say or do they stick together. It could be lies, rape or murder, they stick together We will never have that power.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have great control over my guns I don't think I need any more thank you.


----------

